# Where can I buy a perfecto glass home?



## Hecticheron (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there,
My daughter us getting a couple of gerbils and after extensive research, it seems like the perfecto glass (cages?) are best suited for us and the animals needs. Where can I find these? I've been hunting, but to no avail. I love the ones with the corner shelves on 3 levels.
I'm in Central Scotland.
Thanks
Karen 
X


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello i'd say your best bet is things like ebay or gumtree as i don't know where you get them new. You could also just use an old fish tank thats had a good wash and it would do the same job


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

The perfecto tanks really aren't worth the money you pay for them when it comes to housing Gerbils. The shelves just get in the way and if you have timid Gerbils you will have a hell of a time getting them out if they decide to hide under the shelves. You are far better getting a plain glass tank without the shelves or converting a clear plastic storage tub into living quarters, as Gerbils need to have at least 10 inches (the more the merrier) of substrate in which to burrow and dig their own tunnel systems.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree-have a perfecto(now unused) and hated it.Would rather keep fish in it if I could and put ornaments and plants on the levels.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a 3ft perfecto with the shelves and I wasn't keen on it.
The shelves really did get in the way of the gerbils making decent tunnels and they were awkward to clean.

You'd be better off with a 3 or 4ft (or bigger!) fish tank and making a wood and mesh lid for it.


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

If you're looking for a cost effective huge tank, depending how much space you have to put it in... you could use an IKEA detolf cabinet placed on it's back without the door on. They're only £40 brand new (or cheaper 2nd hand - we got ours for £15).

DETOLF Glass-door cabinet - beech effect - IKEA

They're really big... i have two gerbil girls in mine and they love it! and it looks pretty as well 

They're really popular in Germany for hamsters... but filled up with substrate make a huge area for gerbs to burrow and gerbil around


----------



## Hecticheron (Nov 18, 2012)

The ikea cabinet is lovely, but just too huge! It's to go in my daughters bedroom and she's just got a tiny bedroom. Hmm. I know that ones with bars are supposed to be bad for feet, the only ones I've seen from pet shops that have burrowing bits are 2 storeys with mesh cage on top. I'm not keen on the "rota stack" type as I've got cats, and I don't want to stress the gerbils out.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

The ones you see in pet shops are called gerbilariums, they unfortunately are a little too small for gerbils.
The wire part is easy to get over....just cover with grassy mats, lino or wood 

Zooplus.co.uk do some larger gerbilariums 

However a plain glass tank is always going to be best. And can be picked up very cheaply on ebay, just search for old fish tanks.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you considered converting a clear plastic storage tub into a gerbil tank? If it's for a pair and you don't have much room, you can buy an 84L RUB for around £17 and just fix wire mesh to the lid for ventilation. They are easy to clean and lift, but they don't look as nice as the tanks.


----------

